# Should I call him?



## kissycupcake (Feb 9, 2010)

I know my husband has treated me badly by leaving me at the counselors office 2 wks ago, but since then I have not heard from him. I have been crying alot I guess because I'm starting to realize thats its really over. Although I saw that coming I never thought it would hurt this much. I feel like I need to talk to him, that would probably be wrong to call him right? I just wish he would call me to try and work things out. Tomorrow is his birthday, should I call him? Why is it so hard to let go, even though I know he really doesn't want to work at it? His idea of working at it is buying me something, but you can't buy love. Thanks so much.


----------



## finallyseewhy (May 1, 2010)

I haven't read your story but what about texting him? Sometimes it is easier to control your emotions that way or even writing him a letter?


----------

